# Rugueux K9 in Kennedale, TX?



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been researching breeders in TX and have been talking with this one. Anyone have any feedback with them? I found them on the AKC marketplace. 
Rugueux K9 in Kennedale, TX?
Here is info on the Sire and Dam and we are looking at the 10 week old male pupply
Sire: Crater Laroja (DN60887901)
Dam: Pepper Z Udoli Upy (DN60883401)


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice breeding. Hopefully you have the energy to keep up. Should have a lot of drive.


----------



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Nice breeding. Hopefully you have the energy to keep up. Should have a lot of drive.


Thank you for responding! do you know anyone who has one of their dogs? They sent references but I can't find anything about them on here and their social media page was created a year ago with only 5 likes. Not that it means everything but...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I personally wouldn’t.


----------



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> I personally wouldn’t.


That is what I am kind of thinking but curious to see your thoughts? I have been texting and they sent references


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The pedigrees of the dogs look good. I don’t see anything about the dogs themselves that say they are good, like sport work, conformation, or anything like that. I don’t see any health testing for them either. The female is also only a year old from what I see, which is way too young to be breeding. The breeder may have answers for this, but I don’t see it anywhere. At 2500, there are way better options. I just bought a puppy in that range, with v rated, IGP3 parents, with hip, elbow and dm testing done. I don’t know what you want the dog for, but it seems like a hard no for me.


----------



## MichWilkins (Apr 20, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> The pedigrees of the dogs look good. I don’t see anything about the dogs themselves that say they are good, like sport work, conformation, or anything like that. I don’t see any health testing for them either. The female is also only a year old from what I see, which is way too young to be breeding. The breeder may have answers for this, but I don’t see it anywhere. At 2500, there are way better options. I just bought a puppy in that range, with v rated, IGP3 parents, with hip, elbow and dm testing done. I don’t know what you want the dog for, but it seems like a hard no for me.



Thank you! My gut is telling me no and I think I just needed to hear someone else confirm it. They told me $2,000. By chance do you have any recommendations for breeders in TX or boarding states that you would recommend? We are looking for one that will compliment our large family- 5 kids, very social, friendly, good energy. We are not looking to show or do agility with. We had to put down our last GSD after 11 years due to bone cancer in October. I do want to make sure they are healthy; with v rated, IGP3 parents, with hip, elbow and dm testing done


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Westx (Mar 3, 2020)

Emi K-9 German Shepherd Dallas


Emi K-9 German Shepherd Dallas, Waxahachie, Texas. 2,765 likes · 59 talking about this · 1 was here. Our kennel has only imports, straight from Germany and Eastern Europe. All the dogs have been...




www.facebook.com





I have a 12 week old male from him who is the great grand of the current world champion Willy and the grand of the 4th ranked dog in the world. All is dogs are certified for hips and elbows and DM tested. He and his dad are both vets and they have the kennel here and one in Romania. He also cheaper than any one around here. I am in Midlothian and his kennel is in Waxahachie.


----------



## tugarte (Jul 8, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I sent you a pm.


Hello, would you be able to recommend a TX breeder? Thank you.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

tugarte said:


> Hello, would you be able to recommend a TX breeder? Thank you.


What kind of dog are you looking for? I can tell you where I got my newest dog from, but I generally don’t recommend breeders. I don’t really have enough information about you.


----------



## tugarte (Jul 8, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> What kind of dog are you looking for? I can tell you where I got my newest dog from, but I generally don’t recommend breeders. I don’t really have enough information about you.


I'm looking for a short-haired (not a deal-breaker) female GSD as a companion. I'd like her to be social, energetic, driven, obedient, but also able to easily meet other dogs/ people. I like the idea of a mix between the show/ working line. 

I live in a single-family home with a small back yard and I work from home with a flexible schedule. I will be able to give the dog a lot of attention, training, and exercise. I'm familiar with the breed as I grew up with a rescued GSD male. 

Any recommendations would be very helpful. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

tugarte said:


> I'm looking for a short-haired (not a deal-breaker) female GSD as a companion. I'd like her to be social, energetic, driven, obedient, but also able to easily meet other dogs/ people. I like the idea of a mix between the show/ working line.
> 
> I live in a single-family home with a small back yard and I work from home with a flexible schedule. I will be able to give the dog a lot of attention, training, and exercise. I'm familiar with the breed as I grew up with a rescued GSD male.
> 
> Any recommendations would be very helpful. Thank you for your help!


I'm not familiar with a lot of Texas breeders. I'm more familiar with southern California breeders and Tennessee breeders. You should start a thread and maybe some other people can help you more.


----------



## Westx (Mar 3, 2020)

You can check out the AKC breeders site. That is where I found the breeder I mentioned above. There is a good breeder in Cleburne and several out North East of Dallas and most list on the AKC site. Here is a picture of the male I got from my breeder. This was taken at 5 months. He is now almost 7 months.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

MichWilkins said:


> I have been researching breeders in TX and have been talking with this one. Anyone have any feedback with them? I found them on the AKC marketplace.
> Rugueux K9 in Kennedale, TX?
> Here is info on the Sire and Dam and we are looking at the 10 week old male pupply
> Sire: Crater Laroja (DN60887901)
> Dam: Pepper Z Udoli Upy (DN60883401)


You missed out on a really good dog. You could try but it’s very hard to come upon dogs that would ever be better bred than those. Maybe as good but not better.

I am a importer. I am not a breeder. I would always stay away from anybody that’s a full time breeder. They are in it to make money and not better the breed.

mid you communicated with me then you know I answer any and all questions as quickly as possible. I just found this thread on accident.

all of my animals are health tested and all my pups come with guarantees. I am sure I relayed that to you if we had any communication.I hope you made a good purchase and I hope you are happy with it.

understand. I import dogs and occasionally will have a litter of exceptional quality. I can also import you a puppy if that’s your need. But if you chose to purchase a puppy from someone else then I hope it turns out great for you there are a few exceptional American German Shepherd breeders. None will stand behind a puppy or dog like Rugueux K9 but they are exceptional none the less.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Wondering why you would breed a female that's barley over a year old and has no hip or elbow ratings?


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

MichWilkins said:


> Thank you! My gut is telling me no and I think I just needed to hear someone else confirm it. They told me $2,000. By chance do you have any recommendations for breeders in TX or boarding states that you would recommend? We are looking for one that will compliment our large family- 5 kids, very social, friendly, good energy. We are not looking to show or do agility with. We had to put down our last GSD after 11 years due to bone cancer in October. I do want to make sure they are healthy; with v rated, IGP3 parents, with hip, elbow and dm testing done





Bearshandler said:


> The pedigrees of the dogs look good. I don’t see anything about the dogs themselves that say they are good, like sport work, conformation, or anything like that. I don’t see any health testing for them either. The female is also only a year old from what I see, which is way too young to be breeding. The breeder may have answers for this, but I don’t see it anywhere. At 2500, there are way better options. I just bought a puppy in that range, with v rated, IGP3 parents, with hip, elbow and dm testing done. I don’t know what you want the dog for, but it seems like a hard no for me.





gsdsteve said:


> Wondering why you would breed a female that's barley over a year old and has no hip or elbow ratings?


I imported my Dinoso daughter for training with the intention of doing a Breeding with her once she reached two years however one day in November 2019 I was very ill. Maybe the flu. I let her outside with the intention of getting her back in the house within a few minutes I fell asleep on the couch and the mating happened at the time I was keeping her in doors because she was in heat. I let her out for exercise and to relieve herself. My male dug out of his run and got to her.

a great mating none the less but it wasn’t intended at that time.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> Wondering why you would breed a female that's barley over a year old and has no hip or elbow ratings?


And again I’m not a breeder. Good luck for all you people that buy from breeders.
Smh. Good luck


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Rugueuxk9 said:


> And again I’m not a breeder. Good luck for all you people that buy from breeders.
> Smh. Good luck


but why knock other breeders?
should one not shake their head at those purchasing from an importer with an oops litter?
the OP had very valid reservations.
you yourself said that the breeding was not intended at that time... which seems to suggest that you agree with some of the same reservations or questions that ppl have?
so you feel the OP missed out on a great pup, that’s fine, but no one is bad mouthing you here... merely responding to the information available at that time.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

Look whether it was an oops breeding or not it doesn’t get any better than that. If the OP was truly communicating with me then he would have known everything he needed to know.

I am an importer and avid researcher of the German Shepherd Dog. It’s history and Pedigrees

I’m not knocking other breeders. But I understand how this works and I simply say good luck

again I stand behind anything I sale even if I didn’t breed it. And I definitely stand behind my own pups.

I’m extremely happy he got a puppy

I am also happy he didn’t get one of my pups.

you guys take care and thank you for corresponding.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fodder said:


> but why knock other breeders?
> should one not shake their head at those purchasing from an importer with an oops litter?
> the OP had very valid reservations.
> you yourself said that the breeding was not intended at that time... which seems to suggest that you agree with some of the same reservations or questions that ppl have?
> so you feel the OP missed out on a great pup, that’s fine, but no one is bad mouthing you here... merely responding to the information available at that time.


And if a breeder tells you he never had an oops litter that breeder lied to you.

the truth is in the pedigrees

just like the breeders that breed a female every time she comes in heat.

Or the Breeder that repeats the same breeding 4,5, or even 6 times

or what about the breeder that breeds all of their females to the same male.

none of that is good. But ok

All responses were valid. But if the original poster had communicated with me he would have known I’m not a breeder.

I import for police departments, competitors. Personal protection. Or family campanions

I compete myself

again you guys take care.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Rugueuxk9 said:


> *And if a breeder tells you he never had an oops litter that breeder lied to you.
> 
> the truth is in the pedigrees
> 
> ...


none of that is at all relevant to this thread.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

It’s relevant to a post that you made. referencing an oops litter


thank you sir. Have a great day. I’m an open book if I have any ther litters feel free to call or text me

all of my dogs are health tested Although they aren’t all titled My male is IGP3

My Females aren’t title although one is in line to begin and the other is in training

you guys take care and if you ever need advice on a dog or help figuring out a pedigree inbox me


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rugueuxk9 said:


> I imported my Dinoso daughter for training with the intention of doing a Breeding with her once she reached two years however one day in November 2019 I was very ill. Maybe the flu. I let her outside with the intention of getting her back in the house within a few minutes I fell asleep on the couch and the mating happened at the time I was keeping her in doors because she was in heat. I let her out for exercise and to relieve herself. My male dug out of his run and got to her.
> 
> a great mating none the less but it wasn’t intended at that time.


Can you show any of the dogs you have produced so far and what they are doing? Are any of them titled? What has your hip/elbow production been like? Why is it you decided to respond on here 5 months after the fact? Is there anything I said that you don’t agree with?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rugueuxk9 said:


> At the end of the day I have some if the best Dogs In America.
> On the planet for that matter.
> 
> The truth is in the Pedigrees
> ...


I appreciate you answering questions and addressing concerns here. I don’t believe anything bad was said about you. You have answered the main questions about this litter. I have a better snapshot of your training now. As for the best dogs in America, that is opinion.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I appreciate you answering questions and addressing concerns here. I don’t believe anything bad was said about you. You have answered the main questions about this litter. I have a better snapshot of your training now. As for the best dogs in America, that is opinion.


I said some of the best. 
I have seen some great dogs in my day. 
Again you guys take care


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rugueuxk9 said:


> Look whether it was an oops breeding or not it doesn’t get any better than that. If the OP was truly communicating with me then he would have known everything he needed to know.
> 
> I am an importer and avid researcher of the German Shepherd Dog. It’s history and Pedigrees
> 
> ...


You sound very happy the OP did not buy from you, so why the attitude. Also you did breed your dogs so guess what that calls you a breeder.


----------



## Rugueuxk9 (Feb 4, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> You sound very happy the OP did not buy from you, so why the attitude. Also you did breed your dogs so guess what that calls you a breeder.


there is no attitude. I am just bothered that I went thru the trouble to get permission to give this person my customers information for references. and rather than use them he made this post.


yes, I am elated that the OP didn’t purchase a puppy from me.. the OP needed a pet quality dog. They really didn’t need a true working dog. I hope they found what they needed.
not all German shepherds are the same.

The OP lost a pet quality dog about 7 months before reaching out. And the questions posed here are of no help to the OP. They simply needed a good family companion.

any further questions
Rugueux k9


----------

